# Baby swallowing pet hair...:/



## Googiepie

Okay, so this might sound completely ridiculous but I need to ask. I have 3 dogs, all short hair dogs. I have a Pitbull, Min pin/Pug mix, Min pin and they shed...a lot especially the Pitbull. My mom was over earlier and told me to be really careful that my LO doesn't swallow a dog hair as it can be really dangerous. I sweep and mop the floors pretty much daily, if not every second day but no matter how much I sweep and mop, there is still dog hair everywhere (I have hardwood floors). I don't have a fenced backyard so I can't really just let the dogs out during the day to roam/play. So, tonight my LO was playing on the bed with me and she started to cough like something was stuck in her throat. My first immediate reaction was to pick her up and pat her back and she was okay. She wasn't eating anything. Now I'm paranoid that she ate a dog hair and that I don't know what's gonna happen, I'm worried. :nope: Can anyone shed some light on this? Is it dangerous? Any experiences?


----------



## HBGirl

I survived. My LO seems fine. I have long hair dogs, they shed like mad.


----------



## wtbmummy

I have a cat who's hair appears EVERYWHERE!! My dh is paranoid about it to but despite ds being all over the floor with the cat we've had no problems. I think if they swallow it it just comes out in there poop. I am forever taking hairs out of his mouth, and fluff from blankets etc... And have still found both in his poo :haha:


----------



## staralfur

I'm sure my LO has swallowed a whole dog's worth of dog hair. She's fine. 

I have two dogs, the little one doesn't shed much (Boston terrier/toy poodle cross) but the big one is a Tibetan mastiff cross and he sheds like no other animal I've ever seen. It's insane. I could sweep 10x a day and there would still be hair on the floor. 

Don't worry about it too much. :)


----------



## pcsoph2890

My two cats shed (and doesn't help when she grabs their fur and takes a big climb of hair in her crasp!) 
The hair will get everywhere as long as they obviously aren't sitting in a bucket full of hair and eating handful sized portions I really wouldn't worry.
Think of the millions of pet owners with babies.... we all survived!!


----------



## TryinFor1

Why is it dangerous? 

I am sure everyone in my household has accidentally swallowed dog hair. We are all cool


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I have an older cat and a large German Shepherd that sheds like crazy. I try my best to keep pet hair out of lo's month, but more because it's gross not dangerous.


----------



## DebbieF

DD has swallowed cat hair and has had no issues because of it.


----------



## cookette

I have a heeler and a frenchie, and the amount they shed adds up to a tumbleweed across my wood floors daily, no matter how much I sweep! I know we've probably swallowed some. We're fine. Unless theres some new research out there Im unaware of, I think your mom is over reacting...of course I dont think anyone's going to intentionally feed their kid dog hair, but its not going to harm them if a few hairs sneak in now and then!


----------



## Pink Petals

It's fine. My LO has swallowed some I am sure!


----------



## bcos21

I grew up with dogs and was fine. We have 2.dogs and honestly my shedding hair is the bigger problem LOL


----------



## MrsPear

Our cats died before Joni was 12 months, but when they were alive she got so many cat hairs stuck to the snot smeared across her face she practically looked like a cat herself. I'm sure she must have swallowed plenty. She's lived to tell the tale.

xx


----------

